
Science-Fiction Writers Association Review of Kindle Publishing Contract (2008) [pdf] - walterbell
http://www.sfwa.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Amazon_digital_publication_distribution_agreement_annotated_v3_080329.pdf
======
javajosh
Wouldn't it be cool if there was a web-based self-publishing thing that dealt
with excerpts, payments, links to similar work, and pushing to reading devices
of all kinds (basically: android, iphone, kindle, nook)?

Now that's some science-fiction I would read.

~~~
TD-Linux
A bandcamp for books? This must exist already, but nothing comes to mind...

~~~
wishinghand
Smashwords.com does.

